# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Пропадает языковая панель

## потерянный

Порой при загрузке Виндоус не загружается языковая панель - и тогда невозможно никаким образом переключить раскладку клавиатуры на английский. То есть иногда загружается, а иногда не загружается. От чего это зависит, не могу понять. Система Windows Vista Home Premium

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Порой при загрузке Виндоус не загружается языковая панель - и тогда невозможно никаким образом переключить раскладку клавиатуры на английский. То есть иногда загружается, а иногда не загружается. От чего это зависит, не могу понять. Система Windows Vista Home Premium


Здесь указаны все исвестные способы решения проблемы:
Что делать, если исчезла языковая панель?

Paul

----------


## потерянный

Вот советы, которые не сработали.




> 1.Попробуй откатить до времени, когда панель была.


Я так понимаю, что в Виндоус Виста это надо сделать через Панель управления / Система и ее обслуживание / Центр архивации и восстановления / Устранение неполадок Виндоус с помощью восстановления системы? Жму - ничего не происходит.




> 2. Панель управления - Язык и региональные стандарты - закладка Языки - Подробнее - Вкладка параметры - внизу кнопка Языковая панель - Дополнительно - сними чек Отображать языковую панель на рабочем стол, затем снова включи.


У меня Виста. Я попробовал сделать так: Панель управления / Часы, язык и регион / Язык и региональные стандарты / На вкладке Языки и клавиатуры жму кнопку "Изменить клавиатуру" / На вкладке Языковая панель ставлю галку напротив "Отображать доп. значки". Применить, ОК. Ничего не происходит. Когда захожу еще раз, галки снова не стоит. При этом у меня стоит "Языковая панель" - закреплена в панели задач.




> 5. Проверить галку в Панели инструментов->Языковая панель


Галка на месте




> 6. Проверить в автозагрузке ctfmon.exe, если он там есть, а панели нет, то Пуск->Выполнить->ctfmon.exe и все


Как проверить в автозагрузке? В папке Автозагрузка, которую я открываю через Главное меню, вообще нет никаких файлов. А цтфмон.ехе выполнить не могу, потому что не могу набрать "цтфмон.ехе" по-английски.




> 7. Для запуска языковой панели необходимо, что в регистре в ветви [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Run] присутствовал строковый параметр "ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe". Проверте также наличие самого файла.


Как попасть в реестр? Набираю в коммандной строке "Регедит" - говорит, что мне отказано в доступе.




> 8. Посмотреть запущенные процессы и повырубать все, кроме системных и известных тебе. 
> И посмотреть, будет ли исчезать языковая панель. 
> Возможно, что это глюки винды. Видно ты устанавливал какие-то проги, которые систему тебе и запароли.


Не помогло




> 9. Панель управления->Язык и региональные стандарты->Языки->Подробнее->кнопка Языковая панель жмешь правой кнопкой мыши, выбираешь "Что это такое?". Там все написано. 
> А написано там о том, что на закладке "Дополнительно" нужно снять тобой же установленную галочку "Выключить дополнительные текстовые службы".


А в Висте?




> 10. И для тех, кому вышесказанное вообще не помогло.
>  save as .reg


Не могу я сэйв эз рег, потому что не могу набрать "рег" по-английски

Поставить Панто - не панацея, потому что он не всегда срабатывает как надо. Только оффис еще не переустанавливал.

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Rampant

Набирать ты по английски не можешь, но скопировать отсюда, ты в состоянии? а оффис это хорошая идея, и ещё иногда ctfmon.exe прописывается в автозагрузку по нескольку раз, из-за этого глюки. imho.

----------


## ed13

Вот, блин, пользователь пошел  :Wall: ... Для переключения с языка на язык языковая панель совершенно не нужна, вполне достаточно горячих клавиш... Зайдите в настройки раскладки и посмотрите, какими горячими клавишами переключаются языки...

----------


## потерянный

> ed13


Можете не биться головой - про переключение раскладки горячими клавишами мне отлично известно. Оно не работает.

----------


## XP user

> Как попасть в реестр? Набираю в коммандной строке "Регедит" - говорит, что мне отказано в доступе.


По-русски Windows врял ли поймёт. Раз у вас английский язык не работает, надо его вручную искать и запустить. На XP файл regedit.exe в папке Windows находится (не в подпапках), а в самой папке Windows.
Когда откроете, проверьте:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Run] (Выделить *Run* и смортеть в правом окне есть ли там строковый параметр "ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe". 
Если его нет, то тогда напишем вам reg-файл, на который вам нужно будет два раза щёлкать, чтобы прописать его. Проверте также наличие самого файла в папке Windows\System32 - если его нет, то тогда и раскладка работать не будет...

Paul

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=15

----------


## потерянный

> По-русски Windows врял ли поймёт.


Я набираю по английски в программе cmd.exe (сейчас период, когда переключение работает - могу писать английским).




> На XP файл regedit.exe в папке Windows находится (не в подпапках), а в самой папке Windows.


Да, в Висте там же. У меня, однако, в тот раз проблема была в том, что Виндоус не пустила меня к программе.




> Когда откроете, проверьте:
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Run] (Выделить *Run* и смортеть в правом окне есть ли там строковый параметр "ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe".


Проверил. Ничего подобного нет. А может, в Висте и не должно быть?




> Проверте также наличие самого файла в папке Windows\System32


Через проводник не могу посмотреть, хотя показываются скрытые файлы и папки, а файловых менеджеров нет. Опять же, может в Висте и не должно быть?

----------


## XP user

> может в Висте и не должно быть?


Возможно. Вы попробовали идею *Alex_Goodwin*?
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=15

Paul

----------


## krokokot

могу добавить что в Windows Vista все! системные приложения лучше запускать через клик правой кнопкой на иконке "запуск от имени администратора"

----------


## потерянный

> Набирать ты по английски не можешь, но скопировать отсюда, ты в состоянии?


Сейчас скопировал и вставил через Пуск/Выполнить.
Интересная фигня: панель появилась внизу, все переключалось, работало, потом я на минуту отошел от компьютера, когда вернулся - языковой панели на панели задач не было. Я увидел, что она отдельно "висит" где-то вверху и попытался прицепить ее обратно вниз. В итоге она куда-то пропала, но раскладка переключается.

Кстати, переустановил Office. Так что проблема не в нем.




> ещё иногда ctfmon.exe прописывается в автозагрузку по нескольку раз, из-за этого глюки. imho.


Как проверить, прописался он несколько раз или нет?




> Вы попробовали идею Alex_Goodwin?
> http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=15


После того, как попробовал, из списка панелей вообще исчезла "Языковая панель"

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

После перезагрузке запустил вручную cftmon (сделал ярлык для него). Опять возникла панель (отдельно от панели задач). Зашел в "Параметры", посмотрел, ничего не делал, нажал ОК. Панель исчезла. Раскладка переключается.

----------


## потерянный

Закончилось все на том, что приходится вручную запускать cftmon.

----------


## HiDDiX

Уважаемые! 
Перечитал десятки метров форумов. Везде практически одно и тоже рекомендуют. 
А у меня + ко всему ещё и не наблюдается проблем с планировщиком, удалёнными из группы пользователями, не запущенными сервисами и т.п. У меня всё включено, на месте, и работает как положено. 
А вот с панелью такая же петрушка преключилась намедни. 
Пока запустил ctfmon.exe. С ужасом жду BSOD`ов. 
Система Vista SP1 x64. 
Есть у кого ещё информация по этому вопросу?

----------


## Rina

Информация не утешительная, проблемы будут и дальше, операционка сырая, у меня сын обвалил такую же на буке на четвертый день после покупки, просто загрузив свеженький язык программирования - ей так не понравилось, что она умерла...

----------

